# 2016 gasser cruze



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

With the big jump in milage the gas car got, I think it's safe to say anything under the half century mark would be a disappointment.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Automatically shutting the engine off at stop lights will wear out the starter sooner?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

BU54 said:


> Automatically shutting the engine off at stop lights will wear out the starter sooner?



When is the last time you changed a starter on a car made in that last 10-15 years? Maybe I've been lucky but it seems these new starters last way longer than they used to. Its also my understanding systems like this use a much larger starter than a typical car does.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

spacedout said:


> When is the last time you changed a starter on a car made in that last 10-15 years? Maybe I've been lucky but it seems these new starters last way longer than they used to. Its also my understanding systems like this use a much larger starter than a typical car does.


I had an '05 Malibu LS with 193,000 miles.....starter went out at about 180,000 miles


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

That proves my point exactly, you got a long life out of that thing. Last starter I changed was on my 1991 buick lesabre, car had 230,000 miles on the original starter. I probably hit my starter 6-25 times a day with all the stops I do and have not had any issues with any off my last three cars.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

spacedout said:


> That proves my point exactly, you got a long life out of that thing. Last starter I changed was on my 1991 buick lesabre, car had 230,000 miles on the original starter. I probably hit my starter 6-25 times a day with all the stops I do and have not had any issues with any off my last three cars.


Yeah mine lasted pretty long, drove that car hard and very often, frequent short trips. That starter definitely got a workout haha. What's weird is I used the car late the night before, and then the next morning, no dice, didn't even try to turn over.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

anthonysmith93 said:


> What's weird is I used the car late the night before, and then the next morning, no dice, didn't even try to turn over.


I've had a few over the years like that, heck even had a week old new one leave my girlfriend stranded at work. I walked 10 blocks with a BFH(big F'n Hammer) gave it a few taps and the car started right up. Any time a starter doesn't do anything and its not a weak battery, hitting them a few times will 50/50 get them going again.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

spacedout said:


> anthonysmith93 said:
> 
> 
> > What's weird is I used the car late the night before, and then the next morning, no dice, didn't even try to turn over.
> ...


Yeah my dad tried all the tricks, even "jumping" the starter with. Screw driver, it turned but the solenoid wouldn't engage.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am betting on 50+ highway and 38+ combined MPG. Time will tell!


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Guys, the starters in cars with auto stop-start are designed specifically for that purpose. Really a non-issue.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I drove a car with the stop/start technology, and I'm not really sure how it works, but I don't recall actually hearing the starter engage like you would if you were turning the key (or pressing a button). Is there someone that knows for a fact this is how it actually works? I'd be interested in finding out for sure.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Most of the systems that are not in hybrid vehicles use a specially designed traditional starter, hybrids can use all different types of methods, including a traditional starter or the electric hybrid motor. When GM came out with eAssist, it was a system that used a motor/generator that looked like an alternator, connected to the crankshaft with a high tension drive belt, it started the motor during stop/start, and also provided mild assistance to the motor when it was running. The system also had the ability to regenerative brake during deceleration and charge the system, which was an independent 36 volt system. The second Generation Cruze just uses a specially designed traditional starter.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

spacedout said:


> When is the last time you changed a starter on a car made in that last 10-15 years? Maybe I've been lucky but it seems these new starters last way longer than they used to. Its also my understanding systems like this use a much larger starter than a typical car does.


I haven't but if the starter is used 20+ more times a day it will wear out 20 times faster.
Other things to consider, will the engine shut off at a stop sign too?
We shall see.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I would be worried about the turbo more than anything. I tested this in a car that had a turbo and auto stop start. I drove it hard up a hill to really heat up the turbo and get it spinning fast. I cam to a normal stop at the top of the hill and immediately the computer shut off the engine. I don't think it would take many of those to kill a turbo quickly.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

European cars have had "auto start" systems for many years to save fuel at traffic lights.

FWIW we have a Cruze Eco as well as TD's. The Eco trip computer is _very_ optimistic and our calculated mpg is substantially lower. Our diesel trip computer is a little bit pessimistic and actual MPG is _better_ than shown. 

With the new 1.6L TD highway mpg should be crazy high.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I have never had to replace a starter on a Chevy. '87 and '93 Cavaliers (company vehicles) 200,000 and 140,000 with original starters. '98 Malibu with 300,000 miles, original starter. '02 Impala with 268,000 miles and '02 Trailblazer with approx. 145,000, original starters. Current Cruze with 171,000 and original starter.

On the other hand, I have had multiple Ford's in the 2000-2003 year range on which I had to replace starters.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> When is the last time you changed a starter on a car made in that last 10-15 years?


I've changed a few on the cars I've had. But in every case, it was the contacts in the solenoid that acted as the starter relay that went bad. Never the motor itself. From what Robby has said, the design used in the stop/start doesn't have a solenoid. It's a completely different design. But since this isn't a 1.0 design, I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im not too happy that the hatch will not be made in Lordstown. I was really looking into getting it until I heard that.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Im not too happy that the hatch will not be made in Lordstown. I was really looking into getting it until I heard that.


I feel the same way. Most consumers will not notice or care though.


----------

